# what is the biggest rim there is



## idahoballin (Dec 12, 2005)

im looking for pics of big rims 24"s and up


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

eastcoastryder.com ...this is lay it low  ...dont be so lazy


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

jj


----------



## idahoballin (Dec 12, 2005)

i looked there and also some one told me that there are 30 inch rims


----------



## irresistible (Aug 30, 2004)

toyota suv with 40 inch wheels no Bullshit!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## froskillz (Jun 23, 2004)

wow


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Looks like a toy.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Right now you can get 26" and special order 30"....


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irresistible_@Jan 9 2006, 07:31 PM~4581510
> *toyota suv with 40 inch wheels no Bullshit!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Thats a photoshop pic. look thru the rims.


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

NO ITS REAL, YOKOHAMA MADE THE ONLY SET OF CUSTOM TIRES FOR THIS VEHICLE, IT WAS IN TORONTO I THINK 2 YEARS AGO FOR A SHOW, IM NOT 100%


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by idahoballin_@Jan 9 2006, 06:21 PM~4581420
> *im looking for pics of big rims 24"s and up
> *



why wanting to go gay????????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




big rims are for ****'s lol


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Those rims are real homi!!!!! they where made just to show off... thats truck is about 1yr old so they probl.. got something better now..


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

those rims might be real, and that suv might be real, but the pic isnt. look thru the right rear wheel, you should be able to see the left rear wheel. also look at the size of those brake drums out back, tell me those are stock/


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 9teen-eighty1_@Jan 9 2006, 10:49 PM~4583060
> *NO ITS REAL, YOKOHAMA MADE THE ONLY SET OF CUSTOM TIRES FOR THIS VEHICLE, IT WAS IN TORONTO I THINK 2 YEARS AGO FOR A SHOW, IM NOT 100%
> *



no it is a foto shop. I have has that damn pic when 23s where only available. But it depends on what you mean. Ok street legal 28s...they have some 29s & 30s that are not street legal. The tires for those are not yet approved and are solid rubber. But the biggest rim (non function of course cus it is only like 8 inches wide) is the player wires made 40 inch rim.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Jan 10 2006, 12:29 AM~4583374
> *no it is a foto shop. I have has that damn pic when 23s where only available. But it depends on what you mean. Ok street legal 28s...they have some 29s & 30s that are not  street legal. The tires for those are not yet approved and are solid rubber. But the biggest rim (non function of course cus it is only like 8 inches wide) is the player wires made 40 inch rim.
> *


dayton made a gold 50 inch rim but its pretty damn thin


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 10 2006, 06:35 AM~4584573
> *dayton made a gold 50 inch rim but its pretty damn thin
> *


I saw it at a car show .. It was huge


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jan 9 2006, 09:17 PM~4582399
> *Thats a photoshop pic. look thru the rims.
> *



exactly. the screwed and chopped that pic like 4 years ago.


----------



## 314_swangin_soon (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2006, 07:10 AM~4584776
> *exactly. the screwed and chopped that pic like 4 years ago.
> *


 yea its photoshopped..the original pic had the 1st 26z but whateever..haha :uh:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

13' tall with tire...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

I saw some 28's in florida at a rim shop

www.cruisin-gold.com is their website


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

theres 28s out


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Here is pic. Crazy huh! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

gross


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jan 22 2006, 09:06 PM~4683584
> *gross
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mitch (Nov 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by irresistible_@Jan 9 2006, 05:31 PM~4581510
> *toyota suv with 40 inch wheels no Bullshit!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


That is a complete photoshop, the real pic of it was when yokahama came out with their new 26" tire, 305/30r26.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 23 2006, 01:07 PM~4687071
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jan 10 2006, 05:54 PM~4588676
> *I saw some 28's in florida at a rim shop
> 
> www.cruisin-gold.com is their website
> *



they got 30"s now.


----------



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

30's is right and Hancook has the only tire right now.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

shit what about the wheels on the wagons the white settlers had back in the 1800s? my people took offense and attacked the wagons and burned'em ......all because they didn't like big rims.....
Native Pride


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

shit what about the wheels on the wagons the white settlers had back in the 1800s? my people took offense and attacked the wagons and burned'em ......all because they didn't like big rims.....
Native Pride


----------



## baggedcutlass (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irresistible_@Jan 9 2006, 05:31 PM~4581510
> *toyota suv with 40 inch wheels no Bullshit!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Photoshop, those are 26's back before they came out.


----------



## true2blue21 (Feb 1, 2006)

look at the front left wheel, its a fake picture man


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I saw an all gold 36" dayton wire wheel(no tire) on display at the 2001 lrm show in pheonix(got a pic somewhere). Other than that, i've only seen 28's on cars or trucks.


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

Who cares all big rims on big bodies are SUPER GAY......Just as GAY & WORTHLESS as this thread :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

check this site out www.eastcoastryders.com all big bodys on big wheels, a couple on 28s I gotta 89 chevy truck on 22s there not to big and not to small, everyone around here thinks they look ok!


----------



## soliscustoms (Oct 6, 2004)

here is the original truck before the photoshop......finally puttin the urban legend to rest............


----------



## Clutch100 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Jan 24 2006, 03:51 PM~4695666
> *shit what about the wheels on the wagons the white settlers had back in the 1800s? my people took offense and attacked the wagons and burned'em ......all because they didn't like big rims.....
> Native Pride
> *


and i respect my elders for that :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

13" maybe 14" :h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this topic is from 2006


----------

